# Just checking in.



## JimmyStixx (Jun 27, 2013)

Stopping in to introduce myself. Name's Jimmy, 35, 5'09", 200lbs currently. Been lifting and experimenting with supplements since 99. Started getting into the weight training scene in the Marine Corps and haven't stopped since. Within the last year started getting more and more into bodybuilding and taking my diet serious. Seeing changes that I'm liking and other areas still need work. On here to read what others are going thru, after all knowledge is power. Guess that's good to start. Looking forward to reading some posts, talking to people in similar situations and talking the next step into bodybuilding.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2013)

JimmyStixx, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Hulk24 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey man welcome to the board and I always have respect for a Marine!


----------



## Sherk (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the boards


----------



## brazey (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard JimmyStixx!


----------



## Bama78 (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome bro!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 27, 2013)

That's great that you have been in the supplement game for a while I think that's great. You should also try to get on a good weight training program. Are you tracking your macros already? Try using my fitness pal for this its a complete calorie app that works really well.


----------



## Andreas_Cramer (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey Jimmy, Nice to have you here... Enjoy your stay..


----------



## charley (Jun 28, 2013)

_*

welcome!!!
*_


----------



## AmM (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey bro welcome, you'll definitely will learn a lot here, there are quite a few very knowledgeable members here. Keep taking your diet serious, diet is key man.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## JimmyStixx (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks brother. Appreciate it.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Are you currently using a bodybuilding diet? What training and lifting program are you currently using right now?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 1, 2013)

JimmyStixx said:


> Stopping in to introduce myself. Name's Jimmy, 35, 5'09", 200lbs currently. Been lifting and experimenting with supplements since 99. Started getting into the weight training scene in the Marine Corps and haven't stopped since. Within the last year started getting more and more into bodybuilding and taking my diet serious. Seeing changes that I'm liking and other areas still need work. On here to read what others are going thru, after all knowledge is power. Guess that's good to start. Looking forward to reading some posts, talking to people in similar situations and talking the next step into bodybuilding.


Welcome to the forum. Are you currently using a bodybuilding diet? What training and lifting program are you currently using right now?


----------



## JimmyStixx (Jul 2, 2013)

Right now I'm eating 6 to 7 meals a day.
meal 1 - 3oz oatmeal, 1 slice wheat toast, 1 banana, 4 egg whites, 1yolk, vitamin.
meal 2 - 1 orange, 1 builders protein bar
meal 3 - 1 skinless boneless chicken breast, 2 oz brown rice, 3.5 oz mixed veggies, 1 gram vitamin c
meal 4 - whey protein shake
meal 5 - 7oz steak, one baked potato, 3.5 oz veggies, 1 gram vitamin c
meal 6 - 3 oz oatmeal, 4 egg whites, 1 egg yolk
meal 7 - casein protein shake

right now I'm lifting chest and calves Monday, back and hams Tuesday, Wednesdays off, Thursdays arms, Fridays shoulders and quads. I try to Cardio 30 minutes 3 times per week.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TheArchitect (Jul 23, 2013)

welcome to the board!!


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome aboard !


----------



## hansel2010 (Jul 28, 2013)

welcomee!!!


----------

